# Hello replacing a sub module



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm looking for someone that is in the Fort Worth, Texas are that can possibly help me replace a bad module with a new one. Please inbox me.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What is a sub module? Judging by the lack of responses I’m guessing that no one else knows either...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What is a sub module? Judging by the lack of responses I’m guessing that no one else knows either...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


The Amp

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

